
“Godless” apps, some found in Google Play, can root 90% of Android phones - Retr0spectrum
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/06/godless-apps-some-found-in-google-play-root-90-of-android-phones/
======
Retr0spectrum
More details: [http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-
intelligence/g...](http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-
intelligence/godless-mobile-malware-uses-multiple-exploits-root-devices/)

